# Can anyone help with an ice cream base that taste like icecream?



## martin665barnard123 (20/10/16)

I love hazeworks icream so im trying to make a icecream base like hazeworks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. CAP Sweet Strawberry. Done. For interest sake some TFA Vanilla swirl, and TFA Smooth for mouth feel.


----------



## martin665barnard123 (20/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. CAP Sweet Strawberry. Done. For interest sake some TFA Vanilla swirl, and TFA Smooth for mouth feel.


At what percentage?and how long for steeping?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Oooh... I personally like aroun 4 percent VBic, 2 pecent Vanilla Swirl, 4 to 6 percent Strawberry, and for mouth feel around 0.25 percent TFA Smooth. Add 2 percent sucralose and thank me later hehehe... EDIT: 3 days steep for first taste done in 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

FA : Vienna cream 2%
TFA : Vanilla swirl 3%
Capella : Vanilla Ice Cream bean 1.5%
FA : Sweet cream 0.5%
FA : Fresh cream 1%

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Thats a lot of muting waiting to happen right there 3 creams PLUS 2 Ice creams wow a tad excessive and a tad too complex for an ice cream IMO

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

6% tpa strawberry
8% tpa Vbic


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> a tad too complex for an ice cream IMO


I suggest you try it. 
This recipe forms the basis for 2 of my most preferred juices.
I don't use creams for muting ....... I use them for dispersion of flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

KZOR said:


> FA : Vienna cream 2%
> TFA : Vanilla swirl 3%
> Capella : Vanilla Ice Cream bean 1.5%
> FA : Sweet cream 0.5%
> FA : Fresh cream 1%



Sounds nom, I'll keep my eyes peeled for your juices, sounds like they're worth a bash


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

@KZOR, just a quick question: for FA Sweet Cream, you mean Fa (TFA)? Generally, which Sweet Cream would you recommend - TFA, Cap or FW? I don't have one atm and want to get a versatile and good one as I don't want all three. My gut says TFA but I am open to suggestion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/16)

RichJB said:


> @KZOR, just a quick question: for FA Sweet Cream, you mean Fa (TFA)? Generally, which Sweet Cream would you recommend - TFA, Cap or FW? I don't have one atm and want to get a versatile and good one as I don't want all three. My gut says TFA but I am open to suggestion.



I like them in this order: FW / TFA / CAP - but they're all good and have different uses.

If I was only getting one, probably FW, although there are more recipes that use TFA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/10/16)

Thanks, @method1. Do they generally sub quite well or should one be wary of throwing the taste off? I've heard Wayne saying that the VBICs sub quite readily, I'm hoping it's the same for Sweet Cream.


----------



## method1 (21/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, @method1. Do they generally sub quite well or should one be wary of throwing the taste off? I've heard Wayne saying that the VBICs sub quite readily, I'm hoping it's the same for Sweet Cream.



Hmm.. well for subbing I've found FW or even CAP does generally work when TFA is required, but they definitely each put their own spin on things. Usually doesn't ruin a recipe - which is a successful sub I suppose

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (21/10/16)

If you're looking for a pure strawberry ice cream, this is a really good starting point. DIYorDie is really popular.

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## martin665barnard123 (21/10/16)

Mike said:


> If you're looking for a pure strawberry ice cream, this is a really good starting point. DIYorDie is really popular.
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/


Just wana now at the end it says steeping over night at 425 f what does that mean?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> Just wana now at the end it says steeping over night at 425 f what does that mean?



@martin665barnard123 ...thats the preferred TC temp setting for this juice if Im correrct


----------



## martin665barnard123 (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @martin665barnard123 ...thats the preferred TC temp setting for this juice if Im correrct


How on earth do you keep it at that temp?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

@martin665barnard123 Thats 218 degrees Celsius....


----------



## martin665barnard123 (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @martin665barnard123 Thats 218 degrees Celsius....


Can you seriously steep a juice at that temp?


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Use the Temperature Control on your mod


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

@martin665barnard123 ...sorry bud should have clarified thats vape temp...steep at that temp will kill the nicotine


----------



## VapingSquid (21/10/16)

I find the less you complicate recipes, the better they turn out. I normally just split into 2, 3 or 4 ingredients depending on what I am looking for.
I find a lot of concentrates are now doing "rounded/full" flavour profiles. For example, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. It has vanilla nuance, creaminess, sweetness and body all-in-one.
With this said, a great starting point is good 'ol Fizzmustards Strawberries and Cream http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## martin665barnard123 (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @martin665barnard123 ...sorry bud should have clarified thats vape temp...steep at that temp will kill the nicotine





incredible_hullk said:


> @martin665barnard123 ...sorry bud should have clarified thats vape temp...steep at that temp will kill the nicotine


So wat would 425 F be according a mod be for celsuis?and sorry i ask but im a mech mod fan ha ha ha


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> So wat would 425 F be according a mod be for celsuis?and sorry i ask but im a mech mod fan ha ha ha



@martin665barnard123 ...no worries...thats 218 degrees celcius


----------



## martin665barnard123 (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @martin665barnard123 ...sorry bud should have clarified thats vape temp...steep at that temp will kill the nicotine


NO problem man


----------



## DanielSLP (21/10/16)

3% FW Butterscotch ripple 4% CAP VBIC 

Just add fruit.

Butterscotch has amazing ice cream qualities to it if used at the right percentage. I think 3% is perfect without the butterscotch distracting from an ice cream profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/16)

All TFA, Vanilla Swirl, Vanilla Custard, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream and a little of bit Marshmallow. Percentages you need to figure out on your own, everyone's tastes differ


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

RichJB said:


> @KZOR, just a quick question: for FA Sweet Cream, you mean Fa (TFA)? Generally, which Sweet Cream would you recommend - TFA, Cap or FW? I don't have one atm and want to get a versatile and good one as I don't want all three. My gut says TFA but I am open to suggestion.



I use the TFA Sweet cream, but if I cant find that then its FW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

Mike said:


> If you're looking for a pure strawberry ice cream, this is a really good starting point. DIYorDie is really popular.
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/



Mike I guess you can cut out that sugar cone if you just want a creamy strawberry fog - 



Most of this recipe is based from the base of "Mothers Unicorn Milk"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> FA : Vienna cream 2%
> TFA : Vanilla swirl 3%
> Capella : Vanilla Ice Cream bean 1.5%
> FA : Sweet cream 0.5%
> FA : Fresh cream 1%



I literally just "creamed" myself - thanks @KZOR - this looks creamy AF, going to try this base.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

@Chukin'Vape .... nice think about this base is that you only add mains to make different floats/milkshakes.
Try it with cream soda, ripe and sweet strawberry, banana ripe or even espresso (very little).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape .... nice think about this base is that you only add mains to make different floats/milkshakes.
> Try it with cream soda, ripe and sweet strawberry, banana ripe or even espresso (very little).



Thanks man, this is pretty much what i've been looking for! Once you have that base sorted, you just play around with your middle and high notes - dig it bro! 

Love your work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

Will be posting another recipe soon depending on Tooti Frooti feedback.


----------



## method1 (21/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Mike I guess you can cut out that sugar cone if you just want a creamy strawberry fog -
> View attachment 72449
> 
> 
> Most of this recipe is based from the base of "Mothers Unicorn Milk"





how so…?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 72451
> 
> how so…?


----------



## method1 (21/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 72452



Well there are 3 ingredients in common at quite different percentages - I don't see how that makes SVBICC "based on" this recipe at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 72451
> 
> how so…?



I've just opened up my Unicon milk, been steeping for a few weeks n it's bloody brilliant!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I've just opened up my Unicon milk, been steeping for a few weeks n it's bloody brilliant!!!



I also love that recipe, i'm sure i've made more than a 1L of this juice already.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

method1 said:


> Well there are 3 ingredients in common at quite different percentages - I don't see how that makes SVBICC "based on" this recipe at all.



You are actually right - the recipe is completely different. I phrased my post wrong, and reading it again makes it sound like its borrowed - and that's not what I meant.


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

I didn't have TPA vanilla custard so used Cap instead, still awesome though.


----------



## Faheem777 (21/10/16)

Mike said:


> If you're looking for a pure strawberry ice cream, this is a really good starting point. DIYorDie is really popular.
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/



@martin665barnard123 you should definitely try this out. I love scream and the recipe above is close enough for me.


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> @martin665barnard123 you should definitely try this out. I love scream and the recipe above is close enough for me.



I adore scream, if this s close I'll be making a lot of it soon. I've never send Vape Wizard or EM before, what do they bring to the party?


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I adore scream, if this s close I'll be making a lot of it soon. I've never send Vape Wizard or EM before, what do they bring to the party?


EM = Ethyl Maltol, a sweetener. MTS Vape Wizard (FA) imparts "fullness" to the juice.


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Ahh okay, thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I suggest you try it.
> This recipe forms the basis for 2 of my most preferred juices.
> I don't use creams for muting ....... I use them for dispersion of flavours.


I might... but I am one of those silly and optimistic mixers in love with very simple mixes. I like to just make certain individual concentrates are good and all these you use are pretty good IMO. Will give it a bash though.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/10/16)

jl10101 said:


> I find the less you complicate recipes, the better they turn out. I normally just split into 2, 3 or 4 ingredients depending on what I am looking for.
> I find a lot of concentrates are now doing "rounded/full" flavour profiles. For example, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. It has vanilla nuance, creaminess, sweetness and body all-in-one.
> With this said, a great starting point is good 'ol Fizzmustards Strawberries and Cream http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream


Seconded.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (22/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> @martin665barnard123 you should definitely try this out. I love scream and the recipe above is close enough for me.


This is close to scream but I reckon if you sub the biscuit for more Graham Cracker and use fa red touch with the strawberry ripe, it would be pretty close to scream


----------



## martin665barnard123 (23/10/16)

DanielSLP said:


> This is close to scream but I reckon if you sub the biscuit for more Graham Cracker and use fa red touch with the strawberry ripe, it would be pretty close to scream


What percentage of red touch would you recommend?and also graham cracker percentage?and this is with the ap additve to bring the cone out more?


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/10/16)

0.2% koolada to cool it down. i have never had warm ice cream

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)

Andre said:


> EM = Ethyl Maltol, a sweetener. MTS Vape Wizard (FA) imparts "fullness" to the juice.



I see EM 10% solution more as a flavor additive than a sweetener. The effects of what it adds depends on at what percentage it is used at, and how your personal tastes reacts to it. It can give moist rich body to the vape, can slightly reduce or round over sharp notes, it can sweeten from none to varying degrees of sweet (can even sub as a Cotton Candy flavoring) or can add a carmelized note in some recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DanielSLP (23/10/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> What percentage of red touch would you recommend?and also graham cracker percentage?and this is with the ap additve to bring the cone out more?


Red touch at 0.5% with strawberry ripe at 5%. Take out the inw biscuit and add graham Cracker at 2%. You will need to make the call on using the ap, but the scream is a lot more cone than cream to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (23/10/16)

DanielSLP said:


> Red touch at 0.5% with strawberry ripe at 5%. The out the inw biscuit and add graham Cracker at 2%. You will need to make the call on using the ap, but the scream is a lot more cone than cream to me.



Going from 2% biscuit to 2% graham cracker will drastically reduce the cone flavour as graham cracker is far weaker a concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP (24/10/16)

Mike said:


> Going from 2% biscuit to 2% graham cracker will drastically reduce the cone flavour as graham cracker is far weaker a concentrate.


But it will add onto the cheesecake graham crust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (24/10/16)

DanielSLP said:


> But it will add onto the cheesecake graham crust.



So will the biscuit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP (24/10/16)

Mike said:


> So will the biscuit?


But the cone in scream didn't taste anything like inw biscuit. I tasted the SVBICC next to scream and it's not quiet the same but pretty close. So I made suggestions that to me tasted closer to scream. Also the ap will bring out the cone flavour on its own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martin665barnard123 (15/11/16)

Hi everyone so i tride the diy or die mix and steeped it for a month and it does not even taste close to scream....theres not even a little bit of icecream taste in there!if mix it exatly like the recipe says and just doesnt come near scream!so just wana now if anybody came across the same problem and maybe corrected the problem....i really dont now what i did wrong!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/11/16)

You quite probably did nothing wrong. Taste is subjective and maybe that recipe just doesn't work for you. I have mixed up some very highly regarded recipes that did nothing for me, others that were really good. Everybody will perceive them in their own way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (15/11/16)

You did nothing wrong. I did mention before that the recipe on DoD isn't the exact same. But I'm fairly certain if you sub the flavours, you would get closer. for one it has strawberry ripe but scream tastes like it has this and another strawberry, like Flavour art Strawberry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martin665barnard123 (30/12/16)

I jus want to thank all of your input......I HAVE CLONED HAZEWORKS SVBICC!!!!i almost jumped treu the roof!!!so 8 months later an wala im there!so yeah just wanted to thank you all for your inputs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Strontium (30/12/16)

You gonna share the recipe?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Strontium said:


> You gonna share the recipe?


Was about to comment sharing is caring!!! 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/12/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> I jus want to thank all of your input......I HAVE CLONED HAZEWORKS SVBICC!!!!i almost jumped treu the roof!!!so 8 months later an wala im there!so yeah just wanted to thank you all for your inputs


Great stuff. Of course, you now have to share your interpretation with us here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/1/17)

martin665barnard123 said:


> I jus want to thank all of your input......I HAVE CLONED HAZEWORKS SVBICC!!!!i almost jumped treu the roof!!!so 8 months later an wala im there!so yeah just wanted to thank you all for your inputs


Please share

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheOracle (27/8/17)

martin665barnard123 said:


> I jus want to thank all of your input......I HAVE CLONED HAZEWORKS SVBICC!!!!i almost jumped treu the roof!!!so 8 months later an wala im there!so yeah just wanted to thank you all for your inputs


Please be so kind as to share your final recipe.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOracle (1/9/17)

Strawberry Ripe TFA 5%
Sweet Strawberry CAP .5%
Vienna Cream FA 2%
Vanilla Swirl TPA 3%
Vanilla Bean Ice cream CAP 1.5%
Sweet Cream FA 0.5%
Fresh Cream FA 1%
Biscuit INW 0.5%
Cheesecake Graham Crust TPA 1%
Belguim Waffle TPA 1%

???..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------

